# Sony DVP-CX995V HDMI incompatibility



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi, I am here banging my head against the wall trying to get my "upconverting" DVD player to actually put out a signal via HDMI output on the back. This is very frustrating. My projector is an Infocus IN76 with an HDMI input on the back. 

To start, I went out and purchased a 20 ft HDMI cable to run from my rack to my projector. inserted the cable into the back of my Sony 995, and then ran it direct to my projector; as my receiver is component only. I switch on the projector and switch the input to HDMI, unplug the component cables to be safe, press play on my DVD player and settle down to watch.... a black screen. The HDMI light on my Sony player does not even light up.. It is insane... the cable is clearly attached. I returned the cable to the store and bought another... yet no help. I try every setting that I can think of in the DVD menu and the Infocus menu and nothing works.

If anyone has heard of issues involving the Sony 995 HDMI outputs, please let me know. The HDMI on the projector does work for my Hi Def Satellite. Just not my Sony. This thing is brand new.

What a headache. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

George, Realising you've been through the menus, I'm still thinking it's a 'preference'/'setting' issue.
Have you had any luck yet? If so, what did you find?

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Bummer... if you are sure you have no HDMI setting that is not selected then it could be a bad HDMI output on the player. Does Sony have a technical support line you could call? Or where did you buy the unit... maybe you could swap it out.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

What version of HDMI is that projector and is it HDCP for sure?

The DVP-CX995V will only (and i cannot punctuate this more) work with a HDCP compliant display.

I haven't had this issue with my player as my tv is HDMI 1.1 with HDCP.

~Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

khellandros66 said:


> What version of HDMI is that projector and is it HDCP for sure?
> The DVP-CX995V will only (and i cannot punctuate this more) work with a HDCP compliant display.
> I haven't had this issue with my player as my tv is HDMI 1.1 with HDCP.
> ~Bob


:wits-end: Well now isn't that nice. That's new information I didn't know I was supposed to be looking for:mooooh: 

That'll slow down my plans for world domination from my very own cozy chair.
I'll have to find out if _MY_ proposed purchaces are going to be 'compatable'
Thanks Bob for the heads up!!

Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like HDMI 1.1 seems to be the common denominator in my toys. I suppose I'm ok.


George: 
Here's your Infocus Video input description; Video connectors include one HDMI (HDCP), one M1-DA/DVI (HDCP)

Having a hard time finding info about the "type" of HDMI on the Sony, but I found Sony's main page for the 995;
http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/INT.../KIT2&INT=sstyle-dvdplayers-tophero-DVPCX995V


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, and thanks to everyone that posted. I am still at a loss to find the problem. I did contact Sony support, and they also said that I have to check the type of HDMI cable I have.. as well as possible HDMI technology inconsistencies from on version to the other. Who knew? Anyhow, I believe Sony has version 1.1, and 1.1 cables will work with 1.3 versions or vice versa.. 1.2 cables are not compatible with anything. So I am left to try to find out what version of HDMI my projector is, and if that comes out to be compatible with my Sony, I either have the wrong "cable" of the three types, or my DVD player is out of whack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the same problem with a new Samsung LN-T4665 Tv. I can not sync the two via HDMI.
The Tv is HDMI v1.3.
Do you know if the DVD is HDMI v1.1? Do you know if Sony has a HDCP v1.1 firmware patch?
I have tried different cables including overpriced monster cables. My next test is to use an HDCP "removal device" to see if I can get it to handshake.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

HDCP removal device? That sounds interesting. I actually wrote a few knowledgeable Home theater podcast guys and was informed that HDMI isn't an exact science... some products work and some do not. Doesn't brim me with faith in purchasing hi def players at this juncture, if a simple DVD player has this much trouble. 

I do think it has to do with the differing versions of HDMI. I have my extended warranty to try to fix this, yet unloading 200 + DVDs out of the player to box it up does not appeal to me at this moment. But I will see if I have time later next month.

All I know right now. Hope you have better luck. Keep me posted.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

TheEniac said:


> My next test is to use an HDCP "removal device" to see if I can get it to handshake.


My latest HDMI HDCP fiasco ended in failure. I emailed the tech folks at monoprice about thier version of the devise. That actually tested it FOR ME and found that it didn't work.
Email tech for the involved manufacturers and see what they have to say. Sometimes companies will have competitors products 'in house' to use for compatibility testing purposes.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey. I have some great news for you! I finally have my Sony working on the Infocus projector. After four months of fighting with I hope maybe you can try this same thing if its possible on your rig.

There was a setting buried deep in the service menu concerning HDMI. It was labeled HDMI DDC. It gave me an option to turn off the EDID extension, saying in the troubleshooter PDF from Infocus that some graphics cards do not recognize the EDID on the projector. Uncheck if you have problems displaying HDMI or DVI sources. I did this and turned on the SONY and the glorious blue HDMI light appeared and my picture was on the screen. Happy day. haha

Anyhow, search for a setting like that on your TV. I guarantee that is your problem. Best of luck.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

That's cool George. Congratulations! :T 
Most HDMI/HDCP issues end in bad news. Good to hear yours has a happy ending.
Sorry to hear it took so long though.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you George (and thanks google). I just ran into the same problem with the same hardware combo.


----------

